#  Krankenpflege >   ambulanten Pflegedienst >

## carmen80

Hallo, ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll? Ich arbeite bei einem ambulanten Pflegedienst und kann nicht mehr. Ich muss ständig ohne Ende Überstunden machen und werde ständig auch noch angerufen ob ich, da und dan einspringen kann. Sogar wenn ich frei bin werde ich angerufen und belästigt. Ist das heutzutage gang und gebe oder ? Ich habe den Eindruck der Geschäftsleitung gehts nur ums Geld und das Pflegepersonal sind die Sklaven!!

----------


## josie

Hallo Carmen!
Ich kann deine Verärgerung sehr gut nachvollziehen. Eine Frage hätte ich noch, Du bist ja nicht die einzige Angestellte, geht es den anderen auch so, oder bist Du eine der wenigen, die immer angerufen werden? 
Ich kann dir nur den Rat geben, daß Du lernst NEIN zu sagen, wenn Du in der Freizeit die Telefon-Nr vom Pflegedienst siehst, dann geh nicht hin.
Natürlich hat jeder Anspruch auf freie Tage, das ist auch in eurem Pflegedienst nicht anderst, solange man aber immer jemanden findet, der einspringt, läuft es für den ARbeitgeber doch hervorragend. 
Wie werden die Überstunden dann wieder abgebaut?
Wenn man immer nur einspringt, dann hat man ja ruckzuck eine Menge Überstunden und wenn Du nicht die einzige bist, die einspringt, dann ist die Frage, wie werden diese wieder abgebaut. 
Ich würde dir auch raten, die Dienstpläne zu kopieren, damit Du was schriftliches in der Hand hast, falls es zu einer Auseinandersetzung kommt.
Rechne auch deine Stunden nach und wenn etwas nicht stimmt, dann mußt Du es ansprechen, ich war mal in einer ähnlichen Situation und wenn Du selber nichts vorzulegen kannst, wie Du gerarbeitet hast und wie lange, hast Du keine "guten Karten".
LG Josie

----------


## carmen80

jeder Mitarbeiter wird ständig angerufen und belästigt. Und der  Pflegedienst nimmt immer mehr und mehr Patienten an. Die Überstunden  werden ausbezahlt. Da es anderst auch gar nicht möglich wäre.

----------


## josie

Hallo Carmen!
Tatsache ist, daß Du einen ARbeitsvertrag hast, der eine Monatsarbeitszeit zu Grunde legt, die je nach Monat und Arbeitstage variieren kann.
Klar ist auch, daß es in jedem Betrieb vorkommt, daß Mehrarbeit zu leisten ist, wenn z.B. Kollegen krank werden oder wenn neue Patienten dazukommen, aber es kann nicht sein, daß das ständig vorkommt. 
In Deutschland gibt ein Arbeitszeitgesetz und daran haben sich auch private Pflegedienste zu halten.
Wenn Du konkrete Fragen hast, kannst Du mir auch gerne eine PN schicken

----------

